# Newbie from Ohio



## Ohio Coyoteman (Jun 5, 2011)

I started after the yotes last fall and have loved every minute of it. Though I have got that 1st kill I have seen 5 so far with 1 miss. A yote caught me off guard this summer in a freshly cut hay field. I was not expecting him to show up so fast, when I put him in the crosshairs and he was staring at me with mouth open (hot summer day) and teeth showing, thats when I truely got the itch. Once deer season is over I look foward to "Getting to Calling".

Know I do have a couple of question for you experienced predator hunters. 1st, Morning or Evening. 2nd Howler/Barks or Distress, and Finally, I live on the OH/WV border and was curious of the population of yotes in this area and there expansion rate.

Thanks for the input ahead of time.

Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome back to the forum Ohio Coyoteman....either morning or evening seem to work.. they'll come all day if they believe in the call you are sending....Distress... stay away from barks and howls unless you know what you are saying to them, You might be saying WARNING ...GUY WITH GUN BY BUSH !! LOL As far as numbers of coyotes in your area you or someone who lives there would be the best judge of that I've been in that area (a lot of years ago) and it seems pretty rural with lots of good habitat for their prey. As long as there is food for them, and not to much pressure, they'll be there .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW Ohio Coyoteman take a minute to introduce yourself in the "Members Cabin" Forum http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/9568-new-members-introduce-yourselves-here/


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt you have a large population of yotes in your area. I used to hunt in Macksburg area a few times a year and heading there next week. I would focus on reclaimed strip mine areas. You would have lots of area and great open area.

Hunting hay fields is a great place to start if you have some permission for those private tracks. Durring the winter you might try hunting bottom lands and swamps as you will find them down in those areas.

Where abouts do you live down there ?


----------



## Ohio Coyoteman (Jun 5, 2011)

On a call, I live in Vincent OH. it just outside of Marietta.


----------

